# Bathroom Sink Drain Plumbing Doesn't Fit



## trpt8ball (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am working on putting a new sink in our bathroom.  The drain pipe for this sink sits about 2 inches closer to the wall than the old one, and there is not room between the main sewer line and the new drain to fit the p-trap all in line.  Is it okay to put a horizontal 90 degree turn before the first  turn of the p-trap (to make the pipe vertical) and then install the "U" part of the p-trap at an angle (it is still vertical, but is just not lined up going straight back into the wall).  The purpose of this is to get the drain pipe of the sink and the vertical part of the p-trap further apart so as to be able to fit the "U" in.   I guess what I am worried about with doing it this way is adding extra resistance or something by having the extra 90 degree curve in the pipes.  Is this an issue?


Thanks,
Steve


----------



## JALEXED2 (Jul 26, 2009)

It sounds like you have limited space to work with.  I don't think there is any problem with the routing you refer to since the drain is all working on gravity anyway and the water will find it's way to the main line anyway.  Just make sure all your connections are tight with gaskets so there is no leaking.

However, the tailpiece that attaches to the P-trap can be cut to any length with a hacksaw and inserted into the fitting you should see on the wall.  Most tailpieces are about 8 inches long or so but there is no problem cutting off the excess.

FYI.


----------

